# What has less recoil than a 9mm



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a girl friend that wants to get a hand gun, she has MS so she does not have very strong hands. When she tried to shoot my Glock 17 she limp wristed so bad she caused my new gun to jam. I have tried to talk her into the Walter p22 but she wants a larger caliber. I am rather new to handguns my self so I don't know what else she might like.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

thekobk said:


> I have a girl friend that wants to get a hand gun, she has MS so she does not have very strong hands. When she tried to shoot my Glock 17 she limp wristed so bad she caused my new gun to jam. I have tried to talk her into the Walter p22 but she wants a larger caliber. I am rather new to handguns my self so I don't know what else she might like.


.38 revolver may be good, .380 is less recoil, maybe a .32

See if you can find a .380 for her to try. It's less power than a 9mm, and makes an easy to conceal gun (small size). Sig Sauer makes a nice one, but it's expensive. Worth a look though. Maybe see if you can find a .38 wheel gun to try out too.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Does she insist on an auto? Aside from the limp-wristing, could she handle the 9mm? Rent a steel gun instead of her shooting your poly Glock and see how she does. 

The Bersa .380 is very popular and she might be able to handle that fairly well. Again, if she really wants an auto. 

However, with her MS and weak hands, I'd suggest not to forget about the good ol' .357 revolver. She can put .38 in it, the learning curve is shallow, and the required maintenance on a revolver pales in comparison to an auto. She's not going to have to deal with clearing jams, loading magazines, racking the slide, etc, all which may difficult for her. She'd probably appreciate the independence of being able to handle all the aspects of the gun and not have to rely on you for really anything.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

The Glock 25 is a compact .380 and though I've never seen one, I'd imagine it to be pretty easy on the shooter. If she's not going to carry though, a full size .357 loaded with .38s is the way to go.


----------



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for all of your feedback every one. The glock 25 sounds like a great gun but I don't think its available in the US. I don't know why.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A DA revolver might work, but keep in mind that people with weak hands often have trouble managing the DA trigger.

You might look at one of the Beretta .380s like the 84 or 85. These guns kick like mousefarts, the 85 holds many BBs, and are just generally easy to shoot well. If she has difficulty cycling the slide on a semiauto, there is also the Beretta 86, with the tip-up barrel: http://www.impactguns.com/store/86B210.html.

The Glock .380 is not sold in the US due to import restrictions under GCA '68.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

thekobk said:


> Thanks for all of your feedback every one. The glock 25 sounds like a great gun but I don't think its available in the US. I don't know why.


Glock 25 doesn't meet the regulations to get imported. A .357 wheelgun with some .38's in it might just be the thing. Give it a try. Good luck. The new Ruger .327 cal. may work. Just a thought.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

I've shot the Sig .380 and it kicks a lot more than the 9's that I own. The Walther PPK is about the same and the Beretta 85/84 has slide retraction issues. A revolver with a good grip is the way to go.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Silly said:


> Beretta 85/84 has slide retraction issues.


Which is why I posted a link to the Beretta 86.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Caliber is not the only consideration when it comes to felt recoil. The type of action can also make a noticeable difference in what a shooter feels. A fixed-barrel blowback action such as a Walther PPK can have more felt recoil than would a locked-breech action, as the energy that would normally be spent on unlocking the slide/barrel is not used, and therefore transferred to the hand. IOW, a blowback .380 can feel like a 9mm when it comes to recoil. 

A .32acp will be very light in recoil, especially if you get a metal pistol like a Walther PPK or similar (even a blowback type). The disadvantage of .32 is the reduced numbers of pistols in this caliber, and the cost of ammo, which is more than .380 or 9mm..

You didn't mention if the pistol will be for self-defense (SD) use. If it is, then read on...

Someone with weak hands might well have problems when it comes to racking a slide. Therefore, the autos that do not require a racking might be quite suitable for range use, but wouldn't be a good idea for SD use as she won't be able to clear a jam, especially is a stressful situation such as when you are trying to shoot another human being. 

Therefore, if she needs an SD handgun, a revolver might well be her best choice. One needs only marginal hand strength to reload, and they are highly unlikely to jam. As mentioned, the double-action trigger pull might be an issue, but some revolvers are actually not bad at all. You might need to try different revolvers to find the one that she can pull, but I will bet that if she has the hand strength to actually shoot a handgun, that she will also have the strength to handle a double-action pull of something like a Colt Detective Special or similar. The nice thing about revolvers is that they come in so many different calibers and sizes, and I'm sure that there is something out there that she can handle. There are also a great number of used revolvers out there too, often for just a few hundred bucks. A lightweight .38 (or .357 loaded with .38's) will make a very good SD pistol, and an all-steel version in .32 or .38 will not have a great amount of felt recoil. Revolvers aren't "sexy" when it comes to handguns, but they do work well, and that's the name of the game.

PhilR.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Silly said:


> I've shot the Sig .380 and it kicks a lot more than the 9's that I own. The Walther PPK is about the same and the Beretta 85/84 has slide retraction issues. A revolver with a good grip is the way to go.


Does it really? I didn't notice that it did...the recoil was much lighter than a 9mm to me. I never fired them back to back though.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> A DA revolver might work, but keep in mind that people with weak hands often have trouble managing the DA trigger.


Not an issue if you pull back hammer each shot and go at it in SA mode. Downside is slowfire only. Avoid fanning like a cowboy... this affects accuracy.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Dredd said:


> Does it really? I didn't notice that it did...the recoil was much lighter than a 9mm to me. I never fired them back to back though.


I don't own a 380 but when I have fired them it has been after shooting my 9mms. The recoil is definitely more noticeable, to me. I've never fired the Beretta but I've heard complaints about retracting the slide.



> Which is why I posted a link to the Beretta 86.


I must have missed the 86 recommendation. Good gun and good suggestion. I always forget about that option.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

An all metal 1911 cloned 9mm like a Browning Hi Power or CZ 75 may be the ticket. Heavier gun should cut down on the recoil and SA trigger would work as long as she is strong enough to cycle the slide.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

True comments on shooting a revolver in SA mode. One of my (many) failures is that I always assume people want handguns for defense, when in fact they may want them for recreation.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

For a weak handed person, I would urge you to check out a S&W J-Frame Model 317 in .22 LR with a 10 shot cylinder. plenty of rounds in place and very low felt recoil. Very easy to shoot! Load it up with any of the high velocity .22s and it's very lethal, especially close up!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Charlie said:


> The new Ruger .327 cal. may work. Just a thought.


I was thinking the same thing Charlie, and still able to shoot 32 s&w, 32 s&w long and 32 H&R out of the same gun as the 327 (or so they claim).

Again not sure for the reason, but umm, Cimmerons model p in 32 hr with 32-20 cylinder. Course thats a SA revolver, so not my first choice for SD.

Or maybe a Para Ordanance (all steel) in nine with the LDA trigger?

I notice no one mentioned a .25. Beretta and Taurus (PT-25) both (at least used to) make these with a tip up barrel. Nice easy gun to shoot. That was my pocket gun back when .32 (?can't remember brand here) was a much saught after gun. 
"the gun you have with you and can shoot is better than the one you don't or can't"


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> For a weak handed person, I would urge you to check out a S&W J-Frame Model 317 in .22 LR with a 10 shot cylinder. plenty of rounds in place and very low felt recoil. Very easy to shoot! Load it up with any of the high velocity .22s and it's very lethal, especially close up!


Another good idea by Johnny Flake!! :smt023 What's on the handgun market in .22 mag. these days?


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> For a weak handed person, I would urge you to check out a S&W J-Frame Model 317 in .22 LR with a 10 shot cylinder. plenty of rounds in place and very low felt recoil. Very easy to shoot! Load it up with any of the high velocity .22s and it's very lethal, especially close up!


He did mention that she wanted something bigger than a .22LR, but without having tried any of the other options it's pretty hard to say one way or the other what she could handle.


----------



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks again every one for all of your help. I have found a range that is not too far away from were I live that rents guns so we will go there and try as many of your suggestions we can.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

thekobk said:


> Thanks again every one for all of your help. I have found a range that is not too far away from were I live that rents guns so we will go there and try as many of your suggestions we can.


Let us know what you got to try out and what your girlfriend decides on.


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

Try a heavier 9mm, .380, or .38 special.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Another good idea by Johnny Flake!! :smt023 What's on the handgun market in .22 mag. these days?


Taraus has a 3 inch barrel 22 mag revolver that would be great.:smt1099


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

how about a ruger single action
now that's easy to fire and available in lots of calibers


----------

